# Rigged & Ready



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

finally finished rigging the yak. here are some photos










http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w259/mrosa23/IMG_1124.jpg


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice setup.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

sweet!

i never noticed, but tarpons have no flat gunwale surface to stick crap on...


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks nice my man. Mine is due in Monday, so hopefully I'll be able to start getting it ready to go.

Where did you get the battery and the waterproof box from?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

TopsailSurf said:


> Looks nice my man. Mine is due in Monday, so hopefully I'll be able to start getting it ready to go.
> 
> Where did you get the battery and the waterproof box from?


the box i got from walmart. The battery is 8 AA batteries in a holder that i got from radio shack. Cost me around $10 for the set up.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*transducer*

When you put a fish finder on a yak, do you have to drill a hole through the hull for the transducer ?

I'm assuming that's the transducer I'm seeing in the pool noodle behind the battery box --


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice rig!!!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Excalibur said:


> When you put a fish finder on a yak, do you have to drill a hole through the hull for the transducer ?


Never drill a hole into the hull. There are several methods to installing the transducer. We can either goop or lex... it to the hull (inside).


----------

